# What makes an individual stand out?



## DiviCC (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey yall,

I work for a clothing company called Divi Clothing company. The word Divi is rooted from the word individual (in_divi_dual).

Our whole theme is stand out and be seen - lately I've been wondering about a lot of users' own ways to "stand out" 


What do you do as a company or an individual to stand out from the rest? What makes you unique or different from the crowd. 

Please share your thoughts, I look forward to hearing some feedback!


-Adam


----------



## RenegadeMarketer (Jan 26, 2009)

For us our brand was strengthened by caring about our customers as individuals. We built a "by referral only" business because we paid great attention to getting to know our base as people, beyond the transaction. We contacted them by phone, by email (although somewhat impersonal) and by using the good old heartfelt greeting card. When you care about your client or vendors as people and go beyond the transaction into personal relationships your business and brand will grow. People do business with people they know and like. Our brand wasn't a line of shirts or clothing it was our corporate apparel business, but the same principles apply.

A great book on these principles is by a guy named Keith Ferrazzi called "Never Eat Alone" and it is how I have transformed my business into one that is satisfying and I really love the people we work with now because of the relationships we have built.


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

hey diviCC,

check out this book: Amazon.com: Purple Cow: Transform Your Business by Being Remarkable (9781591840213): Seth Godin: Books

It's right about this topic. 

A general rule for successful branding is, to always have a toplevel goal. Maybe for your brand to emphasize the individuality of everyone. Then put this vision on most of your marketing material. You can also explain, how your company tries to reach this goal (your mission statement) on your website, so that people see that it's a serious attempt. 
When people notice you do not only deliver clothing for a certain situation, but you also deliver a deep value, you will stand out.


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I think offering great shirt designs/art can help a lot too.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

All I do is try and be the best. I am a very competitive person and standing out has always just come by me trying to be the best in whatever market I'm in.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Service, quality, and a Fair Price.
Sandy JO 
MMM


----------



## Walkingartwork (Jul 27, 2009)

I think, that what makes you stand out from the crowd is courage! Courage to be the person you are, no matter what other people might think of you, despite the danger of beeing ridiculed or looked upon as silly, stupid, arrogant, whatever..... Many people flow with the stream of anonymity because its fairly safe and you don't get into too much trouble.... Beeing who you are, and having the courage to show it, stand out, can get you in allot of trouble ;-)

Some people TRY to stand out by doing some "freaky" things, but that is fairly normal these days. Being who you truly are, standing in you own integrity, not that is rare these days...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Bling (Aug 28, 2008)

Kudos to each of you! Your encouraging words are so inspirational!

Beverley


----------

